# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Illuminati - Masonet e Lire

## J@mes

Pershendetje te gjitheve!
Ju keshilloj qe te gjeni kohen dhe ti hidhni nje sy ketij shkrimi qe eshte teper interesant dhe do t'ju njohe me shume gjera. Ne te gjithe boten njihet me termin *Iluminati*.


Cfare eshte Illuminati? Kur eshte krijuar dhe cfare perfaqeson ky emer qe po permendet shpesh e me shpesh kohet e fundit dhe qe per ata qe e njohin mire se cfare perfaqeson, shkakton dritherime dhe frike?

(Ka shume elementa ne kete shkrim qe do te kerkojne nje sqarim ne detaje por si fillim po perqendrohem vetem tek Illuminati dhe me vone do mundohem te shtjelloj ato emra dhe faktore qe dalin per here te pare ne nje teme te tille. )

1 Maji i vitit 1776 eshte data me e rendesishme per planet luciferiane per Rendin e Ri Boteror te Masoneve te Lire. Ne kete date nje jezuit obskurantist, profesor i te drejtes kanonike ne Universitetin e Ingolstadt ne Bavari, Adam Weishaupt krijoi nje organizate ose shoqeri sekrete te quajtur Ancient and Illuminated Seers of Bavaria qe me pak fjale do te thote Profetet e Lashte dhe te Ndricuar (ne kuptimin mendjendritur) Bavarez ose si term i shkurter nga anglishtja AISB[/b]
Illuminati si doktrine u be nje perzjerje e sekreteve masonike (doktrina luciferiane), misticizmi islamik (Sufism) dhe disiplina mendore jezuite (Hatha Yoga). Nje element shume i rrezikshem ne filozofine e kesaj organizate dhe doktrines se saj eshte perdorimi shkencor i drogave, hashashi, per te prodhuar nje gjendje te iluminuar ose te ndricuar te mendjes nje komponent qe lidhet direkt me binomin *Knights Templar* (Kaloresit e Tempullit) dhe *Order of the Assassins* (Urdheri i Vrasesve) qe daton vitin 1050 mbas Krishtit. (Keto te dyja jane pjese te organizates masone, nje nga shkallet e hierarkise se saj qe do me duhet ti shpjegoj ne nje shkrim me poshte.)
Illuminimi eshte nje nga elementet me kryesor te Masoneve dhe levizjeve te tjera me karakter okult. Cdo kandidat i levizjes masone kerkon kete lloj ndricimi mendor dhe kjo gje i premtohet. Sa me lart ngjitet ne hierarkine e levizjes aq me shume "ndricim" ai merr. Eshte per shkak te ketij objektivi "te ndricimimt" qe ka kjo shoqeri, pra Masonet, qe AISB u bei njohur nga te gjithe si Illuminati.
Termi Illuminati eshte shumesi i fjales latine illuminatus qe do te thote DIKUSH QE ESHTE I NDRICUAR dhe ne rastin konkret ka parasysh dike qe ka marre bollekun dhe forcen e mendimit te Masonve te Lire ose sic njihet rendom ne ambientet e ndryshme sot Freemasonry.
Teknikisht nje Illuminati eshte nje Master Mason qe ka perftuar gjithe njohurine dhe "ndricimin" dhe niveli i tij i reputacionit apo dhe hierarkise e kalon ate te grades 32 madje edhe 33. (Keto jane gradat me te larta ne Masonery dhe qe te arrish aty duhet perkushtim, pergatitje dhe dedikim absolut.)

Ja ne cfare nivelesh shtrihen Illuminati

Njerez qe arrijne nivele te tilla njihen si Mjeshtra te Mjeshtrave te Tempullit dhe pervec emrit Illuminati njihen ndryshe edhe si:


#The Society of the Elect
# Great White Brotherhood
# Argenteum Astrum (Silver Star)
# Order of One
# Torch-bearers
# Invisible College
# Custodians of the Plan
# The Lords of Compassion
# Guardians of the Grail
# Society of Illumined Minds
# World Mind
# Council of Masters
# Hesychasts
# Order of the Perfectibilists
# The Council of All Beings
# Wisemen
# Invisible Order
# Secret Brotherhood
# The Brain Trust
# Crusaders of the Green Cross
# Seekers on the Threshold
# Masters of Wisdom
# The Hierarchy
# Council of Nine
# Fraternitas Saturni
# Hermetic Brotherhood of Light
# All Souls Group
(spo e quaj te nevojshme perkthimin e ketyre emrave sepse jane te thjeshte per tu kuptuar edhe nga ata qe skane njohuri ne anglisht.)

Deri ketu nuk ka asgje te vecante qe mund te krijoje ndonje pershtypje apo ndjenje paniku per ate qe degjon Illuminatin per here te pare. Por ja kush jane strukturat e Illuminatit dhe ku shtrihen ato:

*Bankat dhe Grupi Monetar*

1- Bankat Nderkombetare Qendrore
2- Bankat Qendrore
3- Fondi Monetar Nderkombetar
4- Banka Boterore
5- Banka Nderkombetare e Te Ardhurave
6- Banka Boterore e Kursimeve
7- Korporatat Shumekombeshe
8- Fondacionet

*Grupet e Shoqerive Sekrete*

# Freemasonry
# Skull & Bones
# Grand Orient Lodge
# Grand Alpina Lodge
# Knights Templar
# Royal Order of the Garter
# Priory De Sion
# Rosicrucians
(Edhe ketu e quajta me vend qe te mos i perktheja emrat sepse keto jane emrat qe njihen sot ne te gjthe boten. )

*Grupet Politike*

1- Udheheqesit e Qeverive te vendeve te ndryshme te botes
2- Kombet e Bashkuara
3- Bilderbergers
4- Komisioni Trilateral
5- Keshilli i Mardhenjeve me Jashte
6- Klubi i Romes
7- Instituti Aspen
8- Korija Bohemiane
9- Federatat Rajonale (Nato, EEC, etj)
10-Sindikatat Nderkombetare te Punetoreve

*Grupet e Inteligjences*

# CIA
# KGB
# British Intelligence
# Mafia/Krimi i Organizuar
# Kartelet e Droges
# Interpol
# Partite Komuniste

*Grupet Fetare*

1- Keshilli Boteror i Kishave
2- Keshilli Kombetar i Kishave
3- Parlamenti Boteror i Feve
4- Vatican, The Sovereign Military Order of Malta (SMOM)
5- Grupet dhe Kultet e te ashtuquajtures New Age
6- Protestantet Liberal Te Denominuar
7- Unity Church
8- Unitarian / Universalist Church Baha'i
9- Tempulli i Kuptimit

*Grupet qe merren me edukimin*

# UNESCO
# World PeacCongress
# World Constitution ande Groups
# Planetary Parliamentary Assoc.
# Environmental Groups
# Lucis Trust
# World Goodwill
# World Union
# Esalen Institute
# Media Establishment

Illuminati quhet ndryshe dhe Vellazeria e fshehte ose The Secret Brotherhood.

Elita e kesaj organizate mbi organizatat, ne pjesen me te madhe kane lindur e tille. Pra jane femije te ish-elites dhe prinderit e tyre kane qene masone, si kane qene gjysherit dhe stergjysherit.
Ja si eshte shprehur nje nga kreret e Masonve, i grades me te larte:
Eksistojme sot ne kete bote sic kemi ekzistuar prej mijera vjetesh, nje trup i ndricuar humanesh te gjithe se bashku ne ate qe mundt e quhet Urdheri i Kalvarit. Perbehet nga ata te cilet me forcen e mendimit dhe ate shpirterore kane arritur te gjejne fatin e fshehte te ketij qyteterimi. E ardhmja e ketij fati
sekret eshte nje Rend Boteror i drejtuar nga nje Mbret me fuqi te mbinatyrshme. Ky mbret i ardhshem do jete nje pasardhes i denje dhe pjestar i Urdherit te Illuminati, qenie e denje dhe qe i perket nje familje heronjsh te qenies njerezore. Manly P. Hall 33° Mason 

Po e nderpres kete shkrim ketu per ta vazhduar me pas sepse eshte shume i gjate dhe ka elementa te shumte qe duhen shpjeguar me detaje ne menyre qe te behet i kuptueshem per ate qe skane njohuri te mjaftueshme ose qe e degjojne per here te pare. Sa per tju mbajtur me ne korrent te ngjarjeve, prej disa kohesh qarkullon termi NWO ose New World Order ose Rendi i Ri Boteror qe ne menyre paksa te mekur eshte permendur nga media zyrtare dhe qe ka filluar te kundershtohet haptazi ne qarqet progersive, shkencore, politike dhe sociale. Hapat e para te ketij NWO jane stabilizuar me krijimin e bashkimit Europian dhe synimi eshte qe te shtrihet ne te gjithe boten. Mbase ju kujtohen protestat e fuqishme ne Gjermani para disa muajve gjate mbledhjes se bere nga Bilderbergers ku pati edhe te demtuar nga demonstruesit. Bilderbergers jane nga grupimet me te fuqishme ekonomike sot ne bote, qe disponojne mjete financiare dhe politike kaq te pamasa sa mund te rrezojne ne gjunje cdo lloj qeverie brenda 24 oreve. 
Per ta mbyllur pjesen e pare te ketij shkrimi dua te shtoj qe familja Bush eshte nje pjestare e Masonve, madje e Freemasonry. Vete George Bush i riu dhe i vjetri jane pjestare te njeres nga gradat e freemasonry Skull & Bones dhe po i tille eshte dhe ish kandidati per president John Carry.
Me poshte po postoj foton e Adam Wieshaupt dhe simbolin e Illuminatit qe quhet ndryshe edhe The Cult Of All Seeing Eye ose Kulti i Syrit qe Sheh Cdo Gje. Ky simbol eshte pjese e simboleve te freemasonry.
Dua te shtoj edhe dicka. Ky simbol i masoneve dhe i Illuminati ndodhet edhe ne kartmonedhen prej 1 $ amerikan i vene aty nga njeri prej masonve qe fatkeqesisht sme kujtohet si emer.
Le te kthehemi perseri per pak caste tek Adam Weishaupt dhe tek Illuminati qe ai krijoi. Ideja e priftit kanonik ne vetvehte dukej e paster. Krijimi i nje klase elitare me idera utopike bazuar ne nje filozofi qe ne vetvehte dukej te kishte pastertine, shkallen e larte te pergatitjes arsimore, duhej te ngrinte vlerat morale dhe virtytet. Pra nje baze e fuqishme per nje reformim te botes qe ti kunderviheshe veprimeve dhe influencave djallezore. (Ne vetvehte Illuminati ashtu si dhe Masoneria ka baze fetare dhe ne cdo epoke, nivel apo shkalle elitare, fetaret kane qene ata qe kane luajtur rrolin kryesor.). Ashtu si te gjithe ata qe promovonin dicka te re ne ate kohe, Weishaupt kerkoi ndihmen e Freemasonry te cilen e terhoqi mbas vetes por pa i dhene ndonje ndihme iluminizmit ne ate kohe. Weishaupt ndonese ishte nje prift jezuit, brenda nje kohe shume te shkurter u shnderrua ne nje freemason te terbuar duke siguruar nje vend te nderuar ne njeren prej lobeve freemasove qe ironikisht quhej Lobi i Kujdesit. Ne momentin qe ai krijoi Illuminatit ishte i brymosur nga mesimet e Rusoit ne France dhe mesimeve antrikristiane te Manikeans. (Manikeans eshte nje doktrine qe frymezohet nga okultizmi egjyptian dhe lidhet ngushte me ritet e lashta te Egjyptit te vjeter.).
Kjo doktrine po perhaphej disi ne Europen e asaj kohe dhe fillestari ishte nje i ashtuquajtur tregetar ambulant me emrin Kolmer i cili kishte kaluar shume vite ne Egjypt duke studiuar egjyptologjine dhe ne menyre me specifike doktrinen sekrete te Manikeaizmit. 
Ne fillimet e saj Illuminzimi kishte pese anetar te vetquajtur reformiste liberal dhe partizane te barazise absolute. Nje moment kyc ne progresin e Illuminatit dhe menyres sesi infiltruan ne instancat me te larta te kohes ishte perpjekja qe Weishaupt ben per te promovuar doktrinen dhe thithur ne gjirin e saj emra te fuqishem te kohes. Akoma nuk dihet me saktesi sesi ai arriti te terheqi mbas vetes Adolph Franz Friedrich Ludwig Baron Von Knigge, njeriun me te fuqishem te asaj kohe, nje kristian i flakte dhe i pushtetshem dhe qe i ndiqte me plogeshti zhvillimet e freemasonry qe ne ate kohe perflitej veteme ne nivelet e larta te jetes aristokrate. Qe te mos zgjatem me detaje te merzitshme dhe duke shmanguar karakterin fetar te temes, Weishaupt terhoqi ne gjirin e tij brenda nje kohe shume te shkruter mbi 2000 fisnike te gjithe me lidhje te vogla ose te rendesishme me masonet dhe mjaft te fuqishem ekonomikisht dhe me nje shpejtesi te frikshme arriti te perhapte doktrinen e tij ne gjithe europen e asaj kohe. (Duhet permendur qe ne ate kohe kjo doktrine dhe ajo qe proklamonte zgjoi interesin e madh dhe te personaliteteve si Shiler, Gete, Mozart..)
Nderkohe reaksioni nga ana e kishes filloi i forte dhe Illuminati u akuzuan sikur ishin agjente te Jezuiteve duke shenuar fillimin e nje konflikti fundi i te cilit dihet mire se ke pati per fitues. Qe nga ai moment Illuminati kaluan ne nje ilegalitet dhe sekret te plote. Madje edhe ne komunikimin me njeri tjetrin perdornin pseudonime. Psh Weishaupt ishte Spartaku, Knigge ishte Pilati, etj.
Jehona e Illuminatit te Bavarise shkoi deri ne Token e Re (Amerike) dhe implikoi emra si George Washington si suportues i fshehte i Freemasonry. Ne te njejten kohe analizat, kundershtimet dhe hetimet shenuar rastin e pare te lindjes se se ashtuquajtures Teori Konspirative qe flet per organizata sekrete me aktivitete te dyshimte, veprime financiare te erreta, komplote ndaj vendeve, kryetareve te shteteve, arme dhe cdo gje tjeter qe lidhet me mungesen e ligjshmerise.
Pra ajo qe quhet sot Teori Konspirative, lindi midis faqeve te pamfleteve, librave, artikujve qe denonconin Illuminati. Epiqendra e akuzimeve paraqitet qarte ne nje liber te shkruar ne vitin 1797 me nje titull shume te gjate: Prova Per Nje Konspiraci Kunder te Gjitha Feve Dhe Qeverive Te Europes Qe Mbahen Ne Mbledhjet Sekrete Te Masoneve Te Lire (Freemasonry)Illuminati...
Prova 170 vjecare e konspiracise u ribotua ne vitin1 967 pak kohe mbas vrasjes se Kennedit. John Birch Society e cila botoi librin e konsideron Illuminatin si nje rrezik te qarte dhe shume te madh te diteve te sotme.
Kjo ishte nje pamje e pergjithshme sesi u krjua Illuminati, si u shpernda dhe ca perfshiu ne gjirin e saj. Shume prej jush qe e lexoni ne kete forum mund te pyesni se cfare eshte ky rrezik qe perfaqeson ky grup apo doktrine. Per te kuptuar kete une po ju bej nje paranteze dhe sugjeroj nje dicka. Per nje moment, mendoni vetem per veten tuaj. Per nje moment flakni tutje cdo gje qe ju kane thene, gjerat qe ju kane mesuar ne shkolle, cfare keni degjuar ne radio, cfare keni pare ne televizor apo cfare ju kane thene politikanet. Vetem per nje moment te fillojme te mendojme per veten tone dhe sipas menyres sone te pa influencuar nga ajo mori shprehjesh, informacioni dhe shpelarje truri e perditshme. Le te provojme pra te mendojme sipas mendjes sone. Jo shume shpesh e kemi kete mundesi. 
Besoj se shume prej nesh jemi te nje mendje nese themi qe ka dicka gabim me kete boten e sotme tonen. Ka dicka qe nuk shkon. Luftra civile, mjerim, semundje, uri, pastrime etnike, luftra fetare, dhunime te ndryshme te te drejtave te njeriut... lista eshte goxha e gjate. A jane keto fenomene te shkeputura apo kane te njejtin burim?
Ne, vazhdimisht jemi te ushqyer me propagande, lajme te keqija, genjeshtra, opione dhe nje tufe me sekrete te pathena. Jeten e bejme shume te percaktuar, duhet te sigurojme jetesen, kemi frike se mos humbasim punen. Mbijetesa jone eshte e rrezikuar dite perdite dhe enrgjite e te menduarit tone konsumohen ne pjesen me te madhe ne kete drejtim. Cfare eshte qe krijon kaq frike dhe pasiguri ne jeten tone? A thua jeta eshte kaq e frikshme apo eshte dikush dhe dicka qe e krijon qellimisht nje ndjesi te tille? Pjesa me e madhe e frikes dhe e terrorrit shperndahet nga media e cila zoterohet nga nje pjese e vogel njerezish ne majat me te larta dhe qe natyrisht kane agjenden e tyre.
Illuminati eshte nje grup shume sekret te cilet praktikojne okultizmin dhe qe ekzistojne prej mijera vjetesh. Nuk eshte nje klub kalmajash apo "prinderisht" te cilet kerkojne ndopak eksitim ne kete jete, jane shume shume me teper se kaq. Eshte nje organizate e strukturuar ne menyren me te persosur dhe me njerez qe jane ne pozicione shume te larta elitare. Keta njerez jane super te pasur ekonomikisht dhe qendrojne mbi ligjet. Shume prej ketyre njerezve nuk e kane emrin ne listen e njerezve me te pasur te botes, ata e mbajne sekret kete fakt. 
Keta njerez jane sot aktoret kryesore te cdo gjeje qe ndodh, politikisht dhe ekonomikisht. Jane perfaqesuesit e familjeve me te pasura ne bote dhe jane keta aktoret e vertete qe kontrollojne cdo gje ne bote, mbrapa skenes, nese mund te shprehemi keshtu. Ata jane Fisnikeria e Zeze (e zeza ketu eshte ne kuptimin jo te ngjyres se lekures po te qellimeve dhe planeve apo projekteve qe kane), jane Vendimarresit te cilet hartojne rregullat qe duhet te ndiqen nga presidentet dhe qeverite. Ata veprojne ne hije, heshtje larg vemendjes se pulbikut. Lidhjet e tyre te gjakut midis njeri tjetrit jane te vjetra, disa mijera vjecare dhe ata kujdesen me fanatizem ti mbajne keto lidhje te paprekura.
Fuqia e tyre qendron ne okultizem dhe ne ekonomi, paraja krijon fuqi. Illuminatit kontrollojne dhe kane nen pronesi te gjitha bankat nderkombetare, biznesin e naftes, bizneset me te fuqishme te industrise dhe te tregetise, ata infiltrojne politikanet dhe kontrollojne pjesen me te madhe te qeverive sot ne bote. Nje shembull i tille eshte zgjedhja per president ne Amerike. Nuk perben sekret fakti qe kandidati qe sponsorizohet me shume materialisht, fiton. Dhe kush sponsorizon "kandidatin e duhur" ? Natyrisht qe Illuminatit. Ne disa raste ata sponsorizojne te dyja krahet e kandidimit ne menyre qe loja te vazhdoje dhe te duket si nje proces i rregullt elektiv. Ata vendosin se kush do jete presidenti i ardhshem dhe e mbrojne me cdo kusht ate kandidat edhe sikur te jene te detyruar te veprojne si ne rastin kur bush "fitoi" ndaj Al-Gore ne Florida. Financimi per fushata te tila behet me leke droge dhe eshte e kuptueshme po te kihet parasysh qe jane Illuminati ata qe kontrollojne trafikun global te droges. Ne kete pike zgjedhjet nuk jane te rendesishme, por ata na lejojne ne te votojme ne menyre qe loja te vazhdoje dhe ne kete menyre ata pretendojne se ndjekin dhe zbatojne kushtetuten. 
Por a eshte presidenti ai qe me te vertete ben lojen? Aspak ! Fuqia nuk qendron tek politikanet por tek Illuminati, elitaret e te ciles jane krere te komplet bankave nderkombetare. Kandidatet per presidente, zgjidhen me kujdes nga linja e gjakut te 13 familjeve Illuminati. Nese bejme nje kerkim te vogel del se pothuasje te gjithe presidentet e Amerikes jane nga e njejta linje gjaku ose sic e quajne bloodline "mbreterore" familje te lidhura ne menyre te ngushte me njera tjetren.
Pra kush jane qellimet e Illuminatit dhe objektivat e tij? Kjo tashme dihet dhe termi NOW eshte mese i pranishem sot. NWO (New World Order) Rendi i RI Boteror. Ata duan te krijojne kete rend te ri boteror dhe nje qeveri te vetme boterore, nen drejtimin e tyre natyrisht, per te mbajtur nen kontroll komplet globin ne nje sistem fashist dhe dhune. Ky eshte qellimi i vjeter i tyre. Qe te kuptohet me mire duhet mbajtur parasysh qe nuk eshte nje qellim qe mund te arrihet ne disa vjet apo ne nje gjenerate. Eshte nje qellim qe kerkon kohe dhe dalengadale po i vjen momenti te stabilizohet. Ata perpiqen prej shekujsh te arrijne qellimin e tyre dhe tentakulat jane shtrire me ne fund gjithandej. Fatkeqesisht brenda disa dhjetevjecareve te fundit ata kane arritur shume me teper sec kishin arritur ne disa qindra vjete fale teknologjise, industrializimit dhe informacionit. Pikesynimi kryesor i Illuminatit eshte ulja e standartit te jetesen ne vendet te zhvilluara si psh ne USA dhe vende te Europes, ne menyre qe qeveria ta kete me te lehte te kontrolloje masat (gje qe besoj ju po e shikoni qe po ndodh). Ne te njejten kohe standarti ne vendet e botes se trete ose jo te zhvilluara duhet te ngrihet qe te arrihet nje lloj balance. Pra ne gjtihe globin te krijohet nje standart i njejte. Qe te arrihet nje Rend i RI Boteror (qe ketej e tutje per shkurtim po perdor termin anglisht NWO. pepi) duhet qe standarti te jete i perafert ne te gjitha vendet. Edhe kete gje besoj se e shikoni qe po ndodh. Artikulli i meposhtem e tregon qarte Africa and Asia Push for 'New World Order.
Ky synim eshte planizuar larg syve te publikut, ne sekret te plote ne bashkepunim me Shoqerite Sekrete. Te gjitha shoqerite sekrete jane te kontrolluara nga Illuminati dhe Freemasonry eshte ndoshta me e njohura prej tyre. Personat qe kontrollojne shoqerine sot dhe Illuminatin jane Magjistar te Zinj (ata qe ushtrojne Magjine e Zeze) dhe okultise. Zoti i tyre eshte Luciferi dhe nepermjet praktikave okultiste ata manipulojne dhe influencojne masat. Pak rendesi ka nese ju apo une qe po e shkruaj ketu, besojme ne kete gje. Ata e besojne dhe bejne dhe e kane shume seriozisht. 
Per te realizuar stabilizimin e nje Rendi Te ri Boteror, me nje sistem te vetem monetar dhe me nje besim te vetem fetar, Illuminatit krijuan ne vitet 1920-1930 kishen e tyre. Duke hasur ne besimet e shumellojshme te njerezve dhe forcen qe sillte perkushtimi fetar, ata kuptuan qe per gjithe qeniet njerezore, besimi fetar duhet te kete nje objekt adhurimi qe perforecon besimin dhe kontrollon me mire psikologjine kolektive, pra me fjale te tjera duhej krijuar nje lloj suporti anesor qe te cohej besimi ne drejtimin qe ata donin. Synimet e tyre ata i mbeshteten ne keto pika dhe vazhdohet te punohet ne kete drejtim:

- Drejtimi tjeter ne te cilen duhej punuar per te realizuar qellimin ishte shkaterrimi i identitetit dhe krenarise kombetare gje qe ishte nje nga synimet primare nese do pretendohej qe NWO te funksiononte.
- Fabrikimi dhe shkaterrimi i feve, sidomos besimit kristian, me nje perjashtim, ai i besimit qe do krijonin vete Illuminati sic e permenda me siper.
- Krijimi i nje sistemi i afte te kontrolloje cdo njeri nepermjet kontrollit te mendjes ose sic e quan Zbignew Brzezinski. Technotronics qe do te krijonte nje lloj shoqerie te terrorrizuar, gjysem robote. (Ne mes te viteve 60 CIA filloi nje program te quajtur MKultra i cili merreshe me studimin e menyres se kontrollit te mendjes njerezore dhe kontrollit te saj ne distance. Arsyeja pse CIA dhe cfare lidhje ka midis te dyjave do e sqaroj shkurtimisht ne fund te ketij shkrimi..
- Duke e cuar drejt fundit procesin e industrializimit dhe prodhimit te energjise nukleare (elektricitetit) dhe duke krijuar nje te ashtuquajtur Shoqeri post-industriale, me rritje ZERO. Perjashtim do kene kompjuterat dhe sherbimet industriale. Pjesa e industrise qe do te mbetet ne SHBA do te eksportohet ne vende si Meksike ku krahu i punes ose "sklleverit" jane te bollshem. Dhe kjo gje mori drejtimin e saj dhe u be nje fakt sic e kemi pare ne vitin 1993 me aprovimin e North American Free Trade Agreement (Marrveshja per SHkembimin e Lire ne Ameriken e Veriut) i njohur ndryshe si NAFTA. Te papunet ne Amerike ose do shnderrohen ne adictiv te drogave si heroi apo kokaine, ose do konsiderohen thjeshte nje statistike ne procesin e eleminimit te mbipopullimit, proces i cili eshte bere i njohur per te gjithe qe nga viti 2000 dhe po qartesohet dite pas dite.
- Kurajimi dhe eventualisht legalizimi i perdorimit te drogave dhe shnderrimi i pornografise ne nje "forme arti" e cila do te behet e zakonshme dhe e pranuar nga te gjithe.
- Depopullizimi i qyteteve te medha ne stilin e asaj qe perdori Pol Poti ne Kamboxhia. Eshte interesante te theksohet qe planet e genocidit te Pol Potit jane hartuar ne SHBA nga nje fondacion kerkimor i cili eshte nen kontrollin e Klubit te Romes dhe i mbikqyrur si projekt nga Thomas Enders, nje zurtar i larte departamentit te shtetit. Eshte gjithashtu interesante te mesohet se nga i njejti grupim po ka nje inisiative per te mbeshtur intalimin e nje sistemi te ngjashem ne Kamboxhia, kete rradhe me kasapet qe dikur kane qene nen urdherat e Pol Potit.
- Ndalimi i cdo lloj zbulimi apo zhvillimi shkencor, pervec atyre te sponsorizuar apo sipas interesave te Illuminatit. Ne menyre specifike, nen shenjester eshte perdorimi i energjise nukleare per qellime paqesore. Dhe sidomos eksperimentet qe kane te bejne me fusionin. Keto jane shenjstra kryesore dhe po te shikohet me vemendje jane te parat qe sulmohen nga Illuminati si fantazi dhe mbulohen me tallje apo diskreminim nga mjetet e tyre te medias. Zhvillimi i ketij te fundit pra fusion, ose sic e quajne ne gjuhen e fizikes Fusion Torch, do shkaterronte planet e Illuminatit dhe pretendimet e tyre per Burime Natyrore te Kufizuara. Nje fusion torch i perdorur ne menyren e duhur do te krijonte burime energjie nga cdo substance dhe aq te bollshme dhe te lire sa nuk mund te imagjinohet.
- Krijimi i luftrave te pjesshme ne vendet e zhvilluara, uria dhe semundjet ne vendet e Botes se Trete me synimin e vetem zhdukjen e rreth 3 miliard njereze brenda vitit 2050, njerez qe ata i quajne si goje te kota per tu ushqyer. Komiteti i te 300-ve (Illuminati) ngarkoi Cyrus Vance te shkruante nje raport per kete subjekt dhe sesi mund te realizohet nje genocid i permasave te tilla. Ky raport u titullua Global 2000 Report dhe u pranua si i arsyeshem dhe nga vete ish-presidenti James Earl Carter dhe Edwin Muskie, ne ate kohe Sekretari i Shtetit per llogari te qeverise amerikane. Duke u bazuar ne raportin Global 2000, popullata e Ameriken, brenda vitit 2050 duhet te reduktohet ne 100 milione banore me pak. 
- Dobesimi i normave morale te vendit dhe demoralizimi i klases punetore duke shkaktuar papunesi masive. Ne momentin qe vendet e punes reduktohen masivisht nen efektin e Post-Industrise Zero (hedhur si ide nga Klubi i Romes) raporti nenvizon qe detyrimisht klasat e demoralizuara do behen nje kontigjent i fuqishem i perdorimit te drogave dhe alkolit. Rinia e vendit do inkurajohet nepermjet muzikes, psh asaj rock dhe drogave, ti kundervihet Status Quo-s gje qe do te coje ne menyre te pashmangshme shkaterrimin e familjes. Ne kete kuader, Komisioni ngarkoi Institutin Tavistock, te pergatiste nje lloj raporti sesi mund te arrihet ky "objektiv". Tavistock nga ana e tij ngarkoi grupine kerkimeve Stanford nen drejtimin direkt te Profesor Willis Harmon. Ky raport ose kerkim me vone u njoh nga te gjithe me emrin Aquarian Conspiracy.
- Duke ndaluar njerezit te vendosin per fatet e tyre nepermjet krijimit te krizave dhe menaxhimit te tyre. Kjo do te konfuzoje popullaten dhe do shkaktoje demoralizim masiv ne ate pike qe askush sdo jete ne gjendje te marri nje vendim, i ndodhur perballe kaq shume kaosi. Ne nje rast te tille, eshte bere gati institucioni qe do merret apostafat me menaxhimin e krizave dhe nga te gjithe njihet me emrin Federal Emergency Management Agency (Agjensia Federale e Menaxhimit te Emergjencave) ose FEMA e cila dihet qe ekziston qe ne vitin 1980.
- Prezantimi i Kulteve te Reja dhe mbeshtetja e atyre aktuale qe perfshin gangsterat e muzikes rock te tipit Rolling Stones (nje grup gangsterash i favorizuar me se shumti prej Fisnikerise Se Zeze Europiane) dhe krijime te tjera te grupve rock te krijuara nga Tavistock duke filluar qe me Beatles.

----------


## J@mes

- Vazhdimi i krijimit te nje Kulti Fondamentalistash Kristian i filluar nga Darby (nen sherbimin e British East India Company) qe do te shperdorohet per te forcuar regjimin sionist te Izraelit duke e identifikuar me cifutet nepermjet mitit te "Njerezve te Zgjedhur Nga Zoti) dhe dhuruar nje sasi te madhe monetare.
- Perpjekja per perhapje te metejshme te ektremiteteve fetare te tipit Vellazira Myslimane, Fondamentalizmin Mysliman, Sikh, etj dhe vazhdimi i eksperimenteve te kontrollit te trurit te tipit Jim Jones dhe te ashtuquaturit "Djali I Semit". (Keta emra jane te personave te cilet ne menyre te pavllnetshme kane kryer krime, pa e patur kontrollin e mendjes se tyre, apo te tipit Lee Osvald (nje nga atentatoret e Kenedit), Surhan Surhanit (atentaroi i Bob Kenedit) etj . Ja vlen te permendet qe ardhja ne pushtet e Khomeinit eshte pergatitur nga sherbimet e inteligjences ushtarake britanike, divizioni i 6 i quajtur MI6. Dalja ne drite e ketij fakti, hap pas hapi implikoi direkt dhe qeverine amerikane per dijenin dhe hartimin e ketij plani si bashkepuntor. 
- Eksportimi i ideve te "clirimi fetar" ne te gjithe globin me perpjekjen per te shkaterruar besimet fetare ekzistuese dhe sidomos besimin kristian. Kjo filloi me Jesuit Liberation Theology i cili solli fundit e mbreterimit te familjes Somoza ne Nikaragua dhe qe po vazhdon dhe po shkaterron prej 25 vjetesh me nje lufte civile Salvadorin. Kosta Rika dhe Hondurasi po ashtu jane te zhytura ne nje aktivitet revolucionar te iniciuar nga Jezuitet. Nje qenie shume aktive e angazhuar ne te ashtuquajturen Clirimi Fetar eshte Mary Knoll Mission me orientim komunist. Kjo ra ne sy me vrasjen e kater te ashtuquajtureve prifterinj te Mary Knoll Mission te cilet u vrane ne Salvador dica vite me pare. Te kater prifterinjte ishin agjente subversive komunist dhe aktiviteti i tyre u dokumentua ne menyre te hollesishme nga qeveria e Salvadorit. Shtypi amerikan dhe mediat e reja refuzuan ti kushtonin qofte edhe nje pjese te vogel ne faqet e tyre ketij fakti, ndonese materialet qe disponoheshin nga qeveria e Salvadorit ishin te bollshme dhe shume te faktuara. Mary Knoll kryen nje sherbim aktiv ne shume vende dhe eshte pergjegjese kryesore per ardhjen e komunizmit ne vende si Rodezia, Mozambiku, Angola dhe Afrika e Jugut. 
- Krijimi i nje kolapsi total te ekonomise boterore dhe kaosi politik
- Te marri nen kontroll te gjithe sistemin e brendshem dhe te jashtem te politikes amerikane
- Dhenia e nje mbeshtetje totale ndaj organizatave si UN, Fondi Monetar Nderkombetar, Banka Nderkombetare e Rezervave, Gjykaten Nderkombetare dhe gradualisht te eleminoje rrolin e institucioneve lokale duke i kaluar ato ne kolaps te plote dhe vene nen kontrollin e UN
- Te penetroje ne menyre subversive cdo qeveri ne bote dhe duke bashkepunuar me to te shkaterroje integritetet kombetare te vendeve qe perfaqesojne.
- Te organizoje nje aparat nderkombetar terrorrist dhe te krijoi negociata me terrorristet kudo ndodhen ne bote. Ketu mund te kujtojme rastin e Bettino Craxit i cili insistioi qe qeveria italiane dhe ajo amerikane te negocionin me Brigadat e Kuqe qe rrembyen kryeministrin Aldo Moron dhe gjeneralin Dozier. Mbas lirimit te tij, Dozier u urdherua te heshte njehere e pergjithmone per ate qe dinte. Nese ai flet, do dali ne shesh e verteta e temerrshme sesi Henry Kissinger arriti marrveshjen per Aldo Moron, Ali Bhutto dhe Gjeneralin Zia ul Haq.
- Duke marre ne kontroll sistemin shkollor ne Amerike me qellimin e vetem per ta atrofizuar ate dhe shkaterruar plotesisht. Qe nga viti 1993 kjo gje eshte shnderruar ne nje fakt qe po behet gjithmone e me shume real dhe do behet akoma dhe me shume shkaterrues sidomos me aprovimin e sistemit Outcome Based Education (OBE) per ciklet fillore dhe ato tetevjecare.

Ne fillim te shkrimit permenda nje fakt qe lidheshe me eksperimentet e kontrollit te trurit ose mind control qe jane kryer nga CIA, programi MKultra dhe pse lidhen me shkrimin qe po bej une ketu. Duhet patur mire parasysh se nga kush eshte krijuar CIA dhe instanca me e larte e saj NSA dhe ke ka patur ne gjirin e saj. Per te patur me mire nje ide po ju jap disa te dhena. Mbas mbarimit te luftes se dyte boterore Bavarian Illuminati nepermjet agjenteve te tyre te strukturuar ne instancat me te larta te jetes ekonomike dhe asaj politike ne amerike, realizojne projektin Paperclip qe njihet publikisht sot si operacioni qe solli ne Amerike mbi dy mije naziste SS, te gjithe te perfshire ne krime lufte, eksperimente me te burgosurit e kampeve te perqendrimit, shkenctare nazist dhe SS aktiv dhe familjeve te tyre. Nje nga Illumitatit me te rrezikshem qe ka sot toka amerikane familja Rockfeller, gjermane bavarez te emigruar ne Amerike ne vitet 1700 (JOHANN ROCKEFELLER) dhe bashkepuntor i ngushte me Prescott Bush (gjyshi i presidentit te sotem te Amerikes) ne menyre te vazhdueshme kane sponsorizuar ardhjen ne pushtet te Hitlerit. Dhe jane po elita e klases politike, ushtarake dhe te inteligjences se Hitlerit ( pa llogaritur ata qe u sakrifikuan en Gjyqin e Hages) qe krijuan CIA-n. Gjenerali Reinhard Gehlen, nazist i thekur dhe Illuminati i devotshem ne bashkepunim me Allen Dulles (nje bavarian Illuminati dhe nazist amerikan) krijuan berthamen e CIA-s dhe me pas ate te NSC (national security counsil) dhe me pas NSA (natinal security agency) dhe ne berthamen e saj ishin te gjiteh ata naziste SS te cilet erdhen ne Amerike nepermjet operacionve Sunrise, Overcast, dhe Paperclip. (Reinhard Gehlen dhe Allen Dulles nga Vatikani dyshohen te jene pjestare elitar te Knights of Malta). Jane po keta te cilet vazhduan eksperimentet e kontrollit te trurit te inicuara nga shkenctaret nazist neper kampet e perqendrimit dhe po keta qe i i aplikuan ne popullaten amerikane. Ky eshte funksioni edhe i HAARP ne Alaska, nje qender e fuqishme transmetimi dhe shperndarjes se mikrovaleve me frekuence te shkurter te cilat ndikojne dhe manipulojne trurin e njeriut. Nese ju kutjohen ngjarjet ne Los Angeles ne vitin 1992 kur u krijuan trazirat e tipit racial nepermjet zezakeve dhe te bardheve. Shume nga analistet kane faktuar prezencen e furgonave te NSA me transmetues te tipit satelitar, grupe te rinjsh qe deshmuan se ishin te instruktuar ti vinin zjarrin ndertasave shteterore, perdorim te armeve ndaj populltes me ngjyre, prani e disa helikoptereve te zinj pa numer identifikimi dhe ajo me e derrmuesja si fakt ishte raporti i nje qendre kerkimore per elektromagnetizmin qe tregonte pranine e nje sasie shume te madhe mikrovalesh me frekuence te ulet ne sasine mbi 40 % se normalja. Ky ishte nje shpjegim paska i gjate per termin MKultra qe perdora ne fillim te shkrimit por isha i detyruar sepse sa me shume shkruhet per Illumintatit, jam koshient qe dalin shume elementa te rinj qe do me duhet ti shpjegoj me detaje, per aq sa di. 
Po ashtu mund te lindi pyetja se perse amerika dhe pse sidomos ne kete shkrim po perqendrohen gjerat tek Amerika. Shpjegimi eshte shume i thjeshte. Nga Illuminatit dhe cdo organizate freemasone, USA konsiderohet si bastioni i fundit i lirise dhe duhet sulmuar me te gjitha menyrat..


Pra beme nje pasqyre te shkurter te Illuminatit, origjines se tyre, ajo qe perfaqesojne, synimet qe kane, shtrirjen e tyre dhe potencialin ekonomik dhe ate politik qe kane. Ne nje shkrim kaq te shkurter eshte pothuajse e pamundur te flitet per ta dhe e permenden faktet dhe projektet ku Illuminatit jane te perfshire por sidoqofte besoj se eshte e mjaftueshme sa per te krijuar nje ide dhe me pas seicili nese ndihet i interesuar mund te bej kerkime dhe internet apo neper librarite e ndryshe dhe do gjeje informacion me bollek.
Ka nje lidhje direkte midis Illuminatit dhe symboleve qe perdor, masoneve, freemasoneve dhe te gjitha shoqerive sekrete qe ne baze te tyre kane konspiracine si element themelor dhe qe ne nje menyre apo tjetren jane te gjitha te lidhura dhe kulminojne me ILLUMINATI.
Simboli kryesor i illuminatit eshte piramida me nje sy ne maje (e kam postuar ne shkrimin e pare) qe eshte huazuar nga Egjypti i Lashte. Eshte simboli i Horusit, perendia Diell, qe simbolizon ndricimin, illuminimin. Syri siper piramides simbolizon syrin e zotit ne besimin e Egjyptit te Lashte. Ne praktikat e Illuminatit gjehen shume simbole te Egjyptit te Lashte dhe ne shkrimin tjeter do e shpjegoj arsyen pse.
Ky shkrim do perqendrohet me shume ne anen e erret te Illuminatit, ajo qe tremb me shume ata qe e kane studiuar dhe qe ne filozofine e New Age po merr permasa te medhaja dhe po krijon nje koncept te ri per boten qe na rrethon si dhe per rite apo praktika qe dikur me tallje i quanin fantazira, pallavra apo prodhime imagjinare te mendjeve te semura. Po bej nje shkeputje te vogel nga Illuminati ne menyre qe tju shpjegoj me mire kete qe sapo thashe me siper. Ne shkrimin e pare kam permendur faktin qe Illuminati u pervetesoi filozofine masone dhe ate freemasone dhe u be kreu i te gjitha organizatave sekrete me drejtim okult. 
Po cfare jane vete masonet apo freemasonet dhe pse flitet me kaq dritherime kur bie fjala per kete grupim?
Masoneria ose Masonry (qe vjen nga frengjishtja maçon dhe ne latinisht e gjejme me termin matio), qe ka kuptimin murator ose ndertues muresh, u krijua ne shekullin e 13 si nje bashkim punetoresh qe ndertonin katedralet ne ate kohe per te ndihmuar njeri tjetrin. Besimi i tyre eshte ekzistenca e nje qenie supreme por qe nuk bie ndesh me besimet e tjera, te pakten ne aparence. Kane nje strukture te perzjere dhe aspak te qarte per ate qe eshte jashte ketij grupimi. Pra fillimisht ishte nje klase e thjeshte dhe injorante, por shume shpejt ky grupim u mor nga njerezit intelligjent te asaj kohe dhe ne fshehtesi u pa si arma qe i kundervihej katolizicmit dhe vete konformizmit te kohes. Simboli i Masoneve ose emblema e tyre eshte nje kompas dhe nje katror qe formojne trekendeshin e zotit dhe ne mes kane germen G, ose "syrin e zotit" ne maje te nje bible te hapur. Jane tre parimet baze te masonerise qe i konsiderojne si xhevaire, Barazia, Liria dhe Vellazeria (term qe u huazua edhe nga Revolucioni Francez equality, liberty, and fraternity). Kompasi ne vetvehte paraqet mashkullin dhe solidaritetin e tij, ndersa katrori personifikon elementin femeror dhe drejtesine e saj. 
Pra ne vetvehte masoneria ne fillimet e saj ishte progresiste po te kemi parasysh kohen dhe obskurantizmin mesjetar. Por shume shpejt ne gjirin e saj u futen elementa qe i perkisnin jo vetem klasave fisnike te kohes, por sidomos ato elementa, pjestare te familjeve me te pushtetshme te botes qe prej shekujsh dominonin arenen nderkombetare ne heshtje, duke filluar qe me mbreterine e shenjte romake dhe ate jo te shenjte sic e quajne studiuesit. U krijuan disa grade ose nivele ne rangjet masone dhe ngjitja sa me shpejt e shkalleve te tyre, perkonte me forcen ekonomike dhe politke dhe si me influencen qe kishin ne arenen nderkombetare. Ata me mendime me liberale dhe me synime me te qarta kaluan nga masen ne nje krah akoma me esktremist dhe u vetquajten freemasone ose Freemasonry. Sidoqofte per tu bere nje freemason fillimisht duhet te jesh mason. Pra kane shkalle te caktuara dhe jane te lidha ngushte me njera tjetren. Nga studiuesit freemasonry perkufizohet si nje urdher vellazerie masonesh te lire dhe te pranuar si te tille dhe qe eshte perhapur nga mbreteria britanike me aktualisht 5 milione anetare ne te gjthe boten nga te cilet 3 milion jane vetem ne USA. 
Zyrtarisht Freemasonry eshte krijuar ne vitin 1717 kur kater nga lozhat masone u bashkuan ne nje taverne ne Londer te quajtur The Apple Tree Tavern ku dhe stabilizuan nje fare kushtetute per te pranuarit si masone dhe te lire ne te njejten kohe. Keta deklaruan qe rrenjet e tyre jane shume te vjetra dhe fillojne qe ne kohen e Sirise, Babilonise dhe Egjyptit te Lashte dhe nga gurethyesit e Tempullit te Solomonit, sidomos Hiram Abiff nje figure qe konsiderohet gjysem mitologjike. Nen kete kendveshtrim per shume masone Krishti eshte nje figure ironike qe nuk mund te vihet perpara apo me siper sesa mjeshtrat e vjeter dhe krijuesit e vertete. Sic e shikoni dhe ju nga ky shkrim (megjithese do mundohem te shmang karakterin fetar por ne te njejten kohe me duhet te paraqes anen e erret te freemasonry) freemasonry ikundervihet besimeve standarte. 
Duke pare tendencat e tyre si dhe aktivitetin qe u perfshine dhe sidomos besimin e tyre komplet ndryshe, freemasonry u perjashtua dhe mohua nga kisha katolike. Vete papa Klementi XII i denoi ata dhe i quajti si armiq te kishes. Fakti me i cuditshem eshte qe shume masone apo freemasone ishin jezuite (te njohur si nje krah opozitar i besimit te ngurte fetar).
Qe te mos zgjatem shume me kete pike rangjet e larta masone dhe freemasone dhe shoqerite sekrete qe poerfaqesohen prej tyre sic i kam permendur ne shkrimet e mesiperme kane cdo gje pervec besimit kristian. Perkundrazi, jane partizane te flakte te satanizmit, besojne tek Luciferi, kryejne rite satanike madje edhe sakrifica njerezore, magji te zeze, okultizem cdo gje qe konsiderohet e ndaluar dhe e denuar sidomos nga kisha. 
Ne kete pike Illuminati jo vetem qe pershin cdo gje masone dhe freemasone po ka edhe praktika akoma me te egra dhe mizore. 
Kjo eshte ana me e erret dhe akoma me e papenetrueshme. Jane disa dokumenetime te njerezve shume kurajoz qe kane arritur te infiltrojne ne ceremonite sataniste te freemasonvete bejne edhe foto ose ndonje freemason i terhequr nga organizata qe ka dale publikisht dhe ka thene informacione per ate qe ndodh ne brendesi te organizates. Nje nga ata qe kane arritur te infiltrojne organizatat freemasone Albert Pout shprehet:
Masonet dhe freemasonet kane nje pike veshtrimi alternative kur vjen puna tek besimi fetar dhe sidomos krishterimi. Per ta besimi duhet te jete universal duke perfshire cdo perfaqesues apo profet, krishti, muhameti, buda etj, emri ska rendesi. Per masonin ka rendesi burimi i drites dhe per te burimi i drites eshte Luciferi i cili sipas masoneve eshte pare me keqdashje nga kisha dhe keqinterpretuar rroli dhe pozicioni i tij. Pra per masonet Luciferi eshte burimi i drites, burimi i drites masonike.
Po perseri eshte shume e veshtire te futesh ne mesin e tyre. 
Ata (kur them ata, tashme skam parasysh vetem freemasonet por edhe vete Illuminati) kane simbolet dhe menyrat e tyre te komunikimit. Kane shenja te vecanta dhe nje gjuhe figurash te pakuptueshme per te tjeret. Dy nga lobet me te fuqishme freemasone sot ne bote jane Skull & Bones krijuar ne Universitetin e Yale (pjestar i te ciles eshte familja Bush prej me shume se 6 brezash) dhe The Knights of Malta (pjestar i te ciles eshte familja Blair, kryeministri anglez). Ka dhe organizata te tjera qe i kam permendur me siper dhe sidomos ajo angleze Round Table drejtohet dhe kontrollohet direkt nga Familja Mbreterore Anlgeze. 
Ne nje shkrim me siper permenda faktin e gradeve ne lozhet masonike dhe me i larti eshte grada 33. Por ka dhe me shume ajo qe quhet 33 + dhe qe nuk dihet deri ne sa shkon. Psh ish presidenti Bush ka qene nje freemason i terbuar, drejtues i The Order Of Skull and Bones i klasifikuar si 42 +. Pra mjaft i fuqishem dhe shume siper mbi ligjin. I pakapshem dhe i paarritshem nga cdo gje. Te gjitha gradet 33+ jane po ashtu Illuminati mjaft te rendesishem dhe te larte ne pozicionin e tyre.
Qe te kthehemi tek simbolet qe perdorin dhe sidomos shenjat. Nga te gjithe besoj se njihet shenja qe perdoret rendom nga fansat e muzikes heavy metal, pra gishti tregues dhe ai i vogel lart ndersa te tjeret te mbledhur grusht. Nganjehere perdoret edhe gishti i madh. Mbase nuk dihet nga te gjithe po ajo eshte shenja tipike qe perdoret nga satanistet dhe sidomos nga freemasonry dhe lozhet e saj neper bote. 


THE ROUND TABLE-BILDERBERG NETWORK
by N. Chomsky, Reginald Angus Argue

Nje nga pjeset kryesore te Illuminatit qe kerkimet tona te reja arriten te zbulonin eshte grupi i organizatave qe lidhen me shoqerine sekrete britanike te quajtur Round Table (Tryeza e Rrumbullaket). 
Ketu perfshihet Grupin Bilderberg, Institutin Mbreteror te Puneve te Jashtme, Keshillin e Marrdhenieve me jashte, Komisionin Trilateral dhe Klubin e Romes. 

Ky network eshte me i fuqishmi i Illuminatit. Ka shume grupe te tjera elitare ne brendesi te Illuminatit, por Round Table eshte grupimi kyc ne manipulimin e sotem te politikes, bankave, biznesit, ushtarake (sidomos Nato), arsimimit dhe me tej... 
Ky network eshte krijuar ne Londer (Qendra operative e Illuminatit) nga fundi i shekullit te 19. Lideri i tij zyrtar ka qene Cecil Rhodes 
njeriu i cili ne menyre te pameshirshme manipuloi Afriken e Jugut dhe u mori tokat zezakeve. Teorikisht ne Afrike zezaket jane kthyer ne nivelet politike drejtuese por faktikisht, vendimet e verteta merren ende nga elita europiane dhe ajo amerikane qe perdorin presidentet kukull te ketyre vendeve. "Pavaresia" eshte thjesht nje iluzion.
Rhodes nxiti mosmarrveshjet dhe luftrat midis tribuve te ndryshme deri sa ato shkaterruan njera tjetren duke lejuar keshtu Rhodes dhe Britaniket te hynin ne skene. E njejta gje po ndodh sot me luftrat e vazhdueshme civile ne Afrike, detaje te te cilave gjeni me bollek ne shtyp. Rhodes ka thene qe qellimi i Round Table eshte te krijoje Qeverine Boterore te kontrolluar nga Britania (ose Illuminati te vendosur ne Britani).
Kur ai vdiq ne vitin 1902, pasurine e tij e la me trashigemi qe te krijohej "Bursa Rhode" me ane te te ciles studentet e pertej detit do te paguanin shpenzimet per te studiuar ne Universitetin e Oksfordit, qendra kryesore e Illuminatit ne manipulimin nepermjet arsimimit. Numri i ketyre studentave qe studiojne me bursa nga Rhode dhe qe shkojne me pas ne vendet e tyre duke zene pozicione ne jeten politike, ekonomikedhe media, eshte shume i madh po te krahasohet me numrin e pergjithshem te studentave. Ata veprojne si agjente te Illuminatit. Me i famshmi sot ne bote qe ka studiuar me burse nga Rhode eshte Bill Clinton, dy here president i Amerikes. Por nese Rhode ishte nje njeri qe vepronte hapur dhe njihej mire nga te gjithe, ata qe kontrollonin me te vertete cdo gje mbrapa skene ishin dhe jane The House of Rothschild, dinastia e bankiereve qe eshte ne qender te konspiracise globale. Kjo qe thashe nuk eshte nje verejtje apo shprehje keqdashese ndaj cifuteve meqe Rothschild kane deklaruar se jane te tille. Perkundrazi, vete Rothschild kane manipuluar cifutet me shume se cdo kush tjeter. Berthama elitare e kesaj Round Table ne USA dhe Britani ishin aktoret kryesore ne qeveri dhe administrate, perpara dhe mbas Luftes se Pare Boterore. Sic eshte provuar me dokumentacion, ata punuan bashkarisht, fillimisht duke krijuar problemin dhe me pas duke ofruar zgjidhjen per te. Ata donin te shkaterronin status quo-ne globale me ate lufte dhe ne te njejten kohe te terhiqnin gjithe boten ne axhenden e tyre duke i dhene imazhin sikur lufta kishte mbaruar. Dhe kjo eshte ne menyre precize ajo qe ata bene. Fuqia, mbas luftes u perqendrua ne duar te disave dhe kjo gje u cua akoma me perpara me arkitektimin e Luftes se Dyte Boterore. Kjo gje vazhdon edhe sot e kesaj dite dhe ne menyre te frikshme po behet me e shpejte se kurre.
Ne vitin 1919 u be Konferenca e Paqes ne Versaje afer Parisit dhe elita e Round Table nga Britania dhe USA, njerez si Alfred Milner, Edward Mandel House dhe Bernard Baruch u caktuan te paraqisnin vendet e tyre ne mbledhje te cilat do vendosnin sesi duhej ndryshuar bota si rezultat i luftes, nje lufte qe ata vete e krijuan. Ata vendosen te quanin te pamundur investimin per Gjermanine e mbas Luftes ne menyre qe te siguronin rrezimin e Republikes se Weimar dhe te krijonin nje kaos politik dhe ekonomik duke mundesuar ardhjen ne pushtet te Hitlerit (nje Rothschild).

Ka qene gjate kohes se konferences ne Paris kur keta Illuminati, pjestare te Round Table u takuan ne hotel Majestic dhe filluan procesin per krijimin e The Bilderberg-CFR-RIIA-Trilateral Commission network. Po ashtu ata vendosen ne Versaje te mbeshtetnin krijimin e nje shteti cifut ne Palestine. Sic del qarte ne disa libra te mijat (Chomsky) SEICILI PREJ TYRE ishte ose nje Rothschild ne gjak ose i kontrolluar prej tyre.
Presidenti amerikan Woodrow Wilson u "keshillua" ne Versaje nga Colonel House dhe Bernard Baruch, te dy Rothschild dhe lidere te Round Table ne Amerike ndersa kryeministri britanik Lloyd George u "keshillua" nga Alfred Milner, nje i punesuar tek Rothschild dhe kryetar i Round Table, Sir Phillip Sassoon, me prejardhje direkte nga Mayer Amschel Rothschild, themeluesi i dinastise. Lideri francez Georges Clemenceau u "keshillua" nga ministri i tij i brendshem Georges Mandel emri i vertete i te cilit ishte Jeroboam Rothschild. 
Pra kush mendoni se po i merrte vendimet? 
Si rezultat i takimeve te tyre sekrete ne Hotelin Majestik, u krijua Instituti Mbreteror i Marrdhenieve me Jashte ne Londer qe daton vitin 1920 dhe qe pasohet ne vitin 1921 nga Keshilli i Marrdhenieve me Jashte dhe me pas erdhi Grupi Bilderberg ne vitin 1954, Klubi i Romes ne vitin 1968, Komisioni Trilateral ne vitin 1973. Keto jane te dominuara nga Rothschild dhe Rockfelleret dhe manipulator te kalibrit te madh si puna e Henry Kissinger i cili ne shkembim jep llogari perpara kokave te medhaja te Illuminatit.
Keto organizata kane ne gjirin e tyre nga njerezit me te shquar te politikes globale, bisnesit, bankave, ushtarakeve dhe medias, arsimit etj. Keto jane kanalet ne te cilat te njejta rregulla globale jane te koordinuara pa dijenine e masave te gjera, nepermjet lidhjeve me vendet te cilat ne aparence nuk ekzistojne, partive politike dhe institucioneve. Nivelet e larta te Shoqerive Sekrete si Freemasonry, Knights of Malta etj lidhen gjithashtu ne kete rrjet me Round Table.

Per ta mbyllur kete pjese te shkrimit dua te citoj kete shprehje te ish presidentit amerikan Woodrow Wilson, The New Freedom (1913)
Disa nga njerezit me te rendesishem te Amerikes ne fushen e tregetise dhe manifakturave jane te trembur nga dicka. Ata e dine qe eshte nje fuqi diku, kaq e organizuar, kaq e shkolluar, kaq survejuese, kaq e mbyllur, kaq e perkryer, kaq depertuese dhe kaq e temerrshme sa ata kur flasin per te, mundohen te ulin zerin sa me shume, ndersa kur perpiqen ta denojne ate, fryma e tyre humbet per fare...

Ne pjesen e fundit te ketij shkrimi sic e kam thene do flas per simbolet e Illuminatit dhe lidhjen e tyre me lashtesine, nderthyrjen me freemasonry dhe okultizmin dhe satanazmin.
Kur flet per kete pike eshte e pamundur qe te mos e perzjesh me fene duke perfshire dhe besimet pagane.
Ne fillim te ketij shkrimi fola per simbolin karakteristik te Illuminatit qe eshte syri qe shikon cdo gje ne maje te piramides dhe poshte eshte shkrimi latin Novus Ordo Seclorum qe do te thote Rendi i ri i Koherave. Kur i referohesh bibles del se Gjarperi i premtoi Adamit dhe Eves se syte e tyre do "hapeshin" nese hanin frutin e pemes se diturise te se mires dhe djallezores. Fjala kyce ne kete fraze eshte "SY" qe ne hebraishte perkthehet si dituri. "I Hapur" perkthehet si plotesisht, teresisht, pra me pak fjale ajo qe Gjarperi i premtoi Adamit dhe Eves nese ata do hanin frutin e ndaluar ishte qe syte e tyre do te hapeshin nga dija e plote. 
"Syri" qe shikohet ne simbol pra nuk eshte thjesht shqisa fizike e te parit, por syri i mendjes dhe i shpirtit. Ky Sy tek ne besimin Hindu quhet si "syri i trete" i mendjemprehtesise, Syri i Osirisit ne Egjyptin e Lashte dhe Syri qe Sheh Cdo Gje ne Freemasonry. 
Simboli tjeter i perdorur nga Illuminati eshte Pishtari i Ndezur qe simbolizon diturine dhe Diellin. Nje mason qe sapo ka hyre ne grup dhe arrin nje lloj niveli te caktuar ne piramide, i thuhet qe tashme ai eshte "ndricuar" dhe pishtari i ndezur paraqit forcen dhe nivelin e tij ne vellazeri. Nje nga figurat mitologjike ne boten antike (psh Prometeu) merr zjarrin "njohurine" nga perendite dhe ja jep nje grupi te zgjedhur njerezish. Sipas Librit te Enoch midis atyre qe i dhane njerezimit pishtarin e diturise ishin Azazel dhe Shemyaza, pra ata qe shikonin zhvillimin e njeriut. Simbolin e flakes se perjetshme te pishtarit, pra te diturise, e gjejme te perdorur gjeresisht sot. (cdo koment i bere dhe cdo shembull, do shoqerohet me foto te caktuara ne fund te shkrimit.)
Nje nga me te famshmit nga ata qe shikonin zhvillimin e njeriut eshte Prometeusi, qe besoj te gjithe e njihni nga mitologjia greke. Sipas mitologjise ai i dha zjarrin njerezve dhe u denua nga Zeusi me torturen e perjeshtme i lidhur me zinxhin ne nje shkemb dhe nje shqiponje qe i hante gjithmone te brendeshmet e trupit. 
Ne qendren Rockfeller ne New York sot eshte vendosur nje statuje prej ari e Prometeusit (ari eshte metali diellor i perendive) i cili mban ne dore driten, zjarrin. Per Rockfeller kjo nuk eshte thjesht nje statuje po personifikon perfshirjen e tyre ne Shoqerite Sekrete.
Simboli tjeter qe eshte tipik sidomos per Scotich Rite Of Freemasonry eshte Janus, perendia me dy fytyra ose shqiponja me dy koke qe shikojne ne drejtim te ndryshem qe e gjejme tek Babilonasit e Lashte me emrin Nimrod dhe me vone me emrin Janus.
Te njejtin simbol e gjejme te perdorur shume shpesh ne rangje te ndryshme te organizates dhe ne vende te ndryshme. I njejti simbol ndodhet ne dy nga fotot e George Washington.
Piramida e Syrit qe Sheh Cdo Gje perdoret edhe nga agjensia MI5, pjese e inteligjences Britanike qe nuk eshte gje tjeter vecse qendra e rrjetes se inteligjences se Illuminatit. 
Obelisku dhe Kupola, jane dy simbole shume te pershira ne ndertesat e organizates dhe kane kuptime te rendesishme. Obelisku eshte personifimi i lashte i forces mashkullore dhe energjise diellore, ndersa kupola personifikon femren dhe energjine henore. Ato shpesh jane te vendosura bashke ose afer njera tjetres. Ne egjyptin e lashte, oblelisku, kupola dhe ylli me pese cepa te marra sebashku, ishin simboli i tyre per yllin Sirius.
E shume e shume te tjera qe po te permenden do me duhej te mbushja faqe te tera. Kur i shikon keto simbole dhe lexon burimin e tyre historik te bie ne sy nje fakt. Pjesa derrmuese e tyre eshte me origjine nga Egjypti i lashte. Pse?? Perse kjo lidhje me Egjyptin E Lashte dhe cfare eshte kaq okultike ne historine antike te kesaj rrace, sidomos ne simbolet e saj?
Natyrisht asgje nuk eshte rastesore. Sa me shume mesohet per Iluminatin, sa me shume hetohet per ta, aq me shume gjera dalin ne pah per studiuesit. Elemente dhe faktore qe deri dje konsideroheshin si bestytni apo supersticione, tani te para nen driten e Eres se Re si koncept dhe filozofi marrin tjeter kuptim dhe zbulojne forca te reja te erreta, okulte dhe misterioze, energji negative, kontroll te mendjes, fenomene parapsikologjike dhe paranormale etj.
Shkurtimisht une do perpiqem te jam nje shpjegim te disa shenjave te lidhura me Egjyptin e Lashte ndersa per me shume nese jeni te interesuar mund te kerkoni ne internet.
Sic e thashe me siper Syri qe Sheh Cdo Gje, simbolizon Osirisin (krijuesin) ne Egjyptine Lashte. Po kush eshte Osirisi?? Ne Egjyptin e Lashte ishte perendia qe kreu incest me motren e tij Isis dhe si rezultat lindi Horus, zoti egjyptian i vdekjes dhe po ashtu Zoti Diell. Osirisi njihet me emra te ndryshem ne shume vende te botes. Ne Thrake dhe Greqine e Lashte njihej me emrin Dionisi si zot i kenaqesise festave dhe veres. Ne Greqine e Lashte festat e bera per nder te Dionisit shpesh perfundonin me flijime njerezore dhe orgjira seksuale. Tek Frigianet e Lashte Osirisi njihej me emrin Sabasius, ku paraqitej nga dy brire dhe si embleme ishte gjarperi. Ne vende te tjera me pas kemi emra te ndryshem si Deouis, Centauri, Orioni, Dardanus (tek iliret e lashte), Iswara, Ormuzds, Thamus, Shiva, Moloch dhe e besoni apo jo edhe BAAL ! Ky zbulim i fundit eshte ngjethes apo jo??? Syri Qe Sheh Cdo Gje perfaqeson BAAL, zotin demoniak, faljet dhe peruljet ndaj te cilit u denuan nga Perendia. Sipas bibles apo materialeve te tjera fetare, Perendia i urdheroi te gjithe mbreterit qe ne vendet e tyre te ndalinin faljet ndaj BAAL sidomos ne Izrael. Perendia e ndaloi faljen ndaj BAAL, nje falje qe lidhej direkt me Syrin Qe Sheh Cdo Gje.
Por per masonet dhe freemasonry ky nuk ishte nje problem. Madje Albert Pike (i famshmi qe krijoi dhe drejtoi me gjak organizaten famekeqe Kaloresit e Ku Klux Klan) i beri nje introduksion fantastik simbolit dhe e legjitimoi ne mbare boten peruljen dhe faljen ndaj tij. Pra me pak fjale ky simbol personifikon okultizmin dhe anen e erret te dijes dhe drites. Eshte simboli satanik i besimit ndaj Luciferit dhe i peruljes dhe faljes ndaj tij. Cdo gje qe lidhet me kete simbol (ato qe permenda me siper) jane pjese e ketij besimi dhe te lidhura ngushte me njera tjetren. 
Nuk mund te zgjatem ne kete pike sepse e thashe ka shume per te permendur dhe do me duhet te shkruaj faqe te tera. Seicili nese ka deshiren mund te kerkoje neper biblioteka ose edhe ne internet dhe informacionin e merr.
Pra simbolet qe i gjejme tek Illuminati dhe te gjitha organizatat e fuqishme sekrete, shoqerite sekrete qe kulmojne me illuminatin, kane ne bazen e tyre besimin e kundert me ate kristian apo mysliman apo budist. Pra ata besojne tek Luciferi si zoti i vertete qe i eshte mohuar e drejta e shenjte per te udhehequr mendjen njerezore. Besojne tek BAAL (nje tjeter emer per Luciferin), Satani dhe gjithe demonet qe i rrethojne dhe si rrjedhoje edhe praktikat e tyre i kane te lidhura ngushte me kete besim qe do te thote edhe sakrificat njerezore.
U mundova te beja nje permbledhje te Illuminatit, cfare perfaqesojne, ku jane te shtrire ne cfare nivelesh dhe cfare rreziku sjellin. Po ashtu dhe grade me te uleta te Illuminatit sidomos masonerine dhe Freemasonry gradi 33 i te cilit eshte automatikisht nje Illuminati i fuqishem. Besoj se informacioni qe prura ketu ju ndihmoi te krijoni nje ide dhe ju zgjoi kureshtjen per te shkuar me tutje dhe lexuar me shume.

----------


## J@mes

*Adam Vajshopi*
Adam Vajshopi u lind më 6 shkurt të vitit 1748 në Gjermani. Që në moshë të re, bëhet profesor në universitetin e Ingëlshatit.
Më 1 Maj të vitit 1776 ai themeloi një lëvizje të veçantë e të fshehur republikane të quajtur ''Iluminantët'' emër shumë i vjetër mistik që iu është dhënë shkollave dhe grupeve që kanë mësuar misticizmin babilonas. Tek Iluminatët inkuadrohen njerëz të cilët mundohen të depërtojnë në ndienjat e pa zbuluara njerzore dhe të zbulojnë cilësitë e tyre të dukshme me të ashtuquajturin ''syri i tretë''
Kanë egzistuar shumë sekte në vende të ndryshme me emrin ''iluminantët'' por asnjëra nuk ka luajtur rolin e lëvizjes që themeloi Vajshopi nga Bavaria.
Kjo orgaizatë, pas vitit 1778, anëtarët e aj, arrijnë të nënshtrojnë të gjitha lozhat masone të cilat më pas, realizojnë me përpikshmëri politikën dhe qëllimet e Vajshopit. Të gjitha poztat komanduese i zenë njerzit e Vajshopit.
Qëllimi kryesor dhe i fundtit i iluminantëve është revolucioni botëror, të cilin synojnë ta bëjnë me ndërmjetësimin e shumë udhëheqesve shtetërorë me veglat e tyre, të cilët verbërisht kryejnë urdhërat e tyre.
Principet okulte dhe satanike që përbëjnë thelbin e mësimit të tyre i ndërrojnë qëllimet dhe mendjen atyre që hyjnë në rradhët e tyre. Nisma e këtij mësimi satanik, buron nga agnosticizmi dhe një ndër udhëheqësit a parë të tij ka qenë hebraiku shumë i njohur Simon Magusi, në shekullin e parë të erës sonë.
Iluminizmi është i përhapur në Itali, Spanjë, Suedi dhe në një pjesë të madhe të botës, kurse ne SH.B.A. sot zë vendin më prioritar.
Sipas historianes Nesta Bebster, të gjitha formulat që ka shfrytëzuar Vajshopi, e kane prejardhjen prej burimeve religjioze persiane dhe egjiptiane dhe shërbejnë vetëm për qëllime materiale dhe, për rrënimin e shoqërise egzistuese.
Vajshopi për t'i zënë të gjitha lozhat masone ka paramenduar një sistem të fshehur, me anë të të cilit të gjithë njerzit e tij, shumë shpejt arrijnë në pozitat më të larta dhe marrin qeverinë dhe udheheqjen e lozhave. Mijera lozha të tilla themelohen në mbarë botën dhe nën komandën e Vajshopit, minojnë çdo qeveri që i pengon ''boss-it'' kryesor Rothshildit, i cili qendron i fshehur pas gjithë kësaj.
Siaps profesor Robinsonit, programi i Vajzhopit është siç vijon:
1 - Shkatërrimi i të gjitha qeverive paqedashëse.
2 - Heqja e trashëgimisë.
3 - Zhdukja e pronës private.
4 - Zhdukja e patriotizmit.
5 - Zhdukja e familjes.
6 - Heqja e fesë.
7 - Krijimi i një Qeverie botërore.
Mirëpo, për t'i realizuar këto shtatë pika do të thotë që bota të dridhet e të rrënohet.
-------------------------------------

Rrugën e Vajshopit dhe të lëvizjes së tij iluminate e vazhdoi trioja Karl Marks, Frederik Engels dhe Lasal.
Ata e përpunuan fasadën e kësaj doktrine duke i ruajtur idetë e saj thelbësore.
Shumë interesant është fakti se ata të tre u pranuan liderë të socializmit dhe komunizmit, në një kohë që kurrë nuk kanë qenë punëtorë ose të shpërblyer për ''drejtësinë'' për të cilën në mënyrë aq të flaktë kanë luftuar.
Marksi ka qenë një njeri përtac dhe pa kurrë farë morali. Lasali ka trashëguar pasuri të madhe dhe kurrë në jetë nuk ka punuar gjë. Engelsi, fabrikant shumë i pasur pambuku, ka shfrytëzuar punën e fëmijëve të cilëve u ka paguar mëditje të pa vlefshme.
Marksi, emri i vërtetë i të cilit është Mordohaj, e ndërron emrin njësoj sikurse dhe Vajshopi dhe, këtë shembull e ndjekin dhe udhëheqësit e tjerë të revolucionit bolshevik në Rusi. Marksi (Mordohaji) e ka prejardhjen nga një familje rabine. Sipas shumicës së historianëve, ai ka patur karakter keqbërësi, jo tolerant, zëmërak dhe i pa durueshëm. Punimet e tij, nuk kanë mbështetje në kurrë farë baze shkencore. Të gjitha janë nën dominimin e emocioneve të tij.
Mirëpo, një gjë është e vërtetë: ai ka qenë ithtar i flaktë i Adam Vajshopit.
Vajshopi e ndërroi ermin e tij në Spartak. Ngjashëm me të, komunistët e parë të Europës u quajtën; spartakas. Më vonë e ndërruan emrin dhe e quajtën veten, komunistë.
Ndikimi i iluminantëve në Europë dhe SH.B.A ka qenë shumë i madh. Kjo gjë është e mbartur në gjeneratat e ardhshme edhe deri në ditët e sotme, përmes shkencave më të vjetra të fshehura siç është astrologjia, okultizmi, kabalizmi, nomerologjia etj. Shumë amerikanë të njohur kanë qenë gjithashtu të inkuadruar në të. Në vitin 1913 Rezerva federale amerikane e vë në emblemën e banknotës prej një dollari, piramidën egjiptiane me syrin e Luciferit që i sheh të gjitha.
Veprimtarinë nën tokësore një kohë e kanë kryer iluminantët dhe lozhat masone që u janë nën shtruar atyre dhe, sot e kryejnë mëse 1200 - 1300 organizata të ndryshme në mbarë botën.
Nën parrullën për ''paqe botërore'' këta konspiratorë kanë për qëllim të zhdukin gjysmën e popullatës në Tokë me anë të bombës atomike, për mënjanimin e së cilës aq ''ngrohtë'' bisedojnë.
---------------------------------------------

Me jepni të drejtën t'i shtyp parate
e një shteti e pastaj nuk me intereson 
se kush i harton ligjet e tij. (Rothshild)

Natanin, djali i tretë i Majerit e pyeti një herë djali i tij më i vogël se, sa kombe egzistojnë në këtë botë?
''Vetem dy janë ato për të cilat duhet të mendosh - iu përgjij Natani - famijla hebreje dhe pastaj të tjerët.''
Me togfjalëshin ''familja hebreje'' ai ka patur për qëllim gjininë hebreje e cila ëshë ndryshe nga gjinitë e tjera.
Themelues i kësaj dinastie të vetme, sipas gjinisë është Majer Amshel Rothshildi. Ai u lind në vitin 1743 në Frankfurt mbi Majn (Gjermani) kishte pesë djem, Anselmin, Solomonin, Natanin, Karlin
të dhënat e plota për këtë familje ndjellëkeqe edhe sot e kësaj dite nuk egzistojnë. Ato të dhëna që i kemi në shfrytëzim, fort pak janë të vëerteta. Këtë e vërteton fakti se që para 230 vjetëve e deri më sot, aktivitetet e tyre ruhen plotësisht në fshehtësi dhe askush nuk mund të depërtojë në to.
Pas vitit 1810 e deri më sot, familja Rothshild nuk merret me shit-blerjen e mallrave por, merret me shit-blerjen e parave.

----------


## Darius

O james pash zotin mire qe e poston po nuk mundohesh me perpara ta kontrollosh kete shkrim. Aty ku e ke marre si shkrim e kane te vjedhur nga Forumi Shqiptar dhe eshte teme dhe shkrim i pergatitur nga une me disa ndryshime fare te vogla.  :buzeqeshje: 

Kontrollo temen per Illuminatin ketu: *TEMA*

Mire emrat qe ja paskan masakruar po edhe strukturen materialit ja kane prishur duke bashkuar shkrime dhe copera shkrimesh nga vete tema. Te pakten te kene miresine dhe te shkruajne se nga ku e kane marre kete shkrim dhe kush eshte autori qe e ka bere.  :djall me brire:

----------

